

Google: The Value of Content Distribution Networks - wallflower
http://www.afnog.org/afnog2008/conference/talks/Google-AFNOG-presentation-public.pdf

======
wooster
Meanwhile, the Google Maps and Google Analytics javascript files are the
slowest loading files on my site.

~~~
chaosmachine
You think that's bad, try the PayPal donate button sometime.

------
prakash
sounds like google is replicating akamai.

For folks that are interested in CDN, you should know about consistent hashing
(helps to know about it in general): <http://bit.ly/2P1wL> [pdf]

 _disclosure: I have worked at akamai in the past._

------
matthooks
Seems like this is how they're trying to reduce the bandwidth that YouTube is
using.

------
derrickc
typo on page 10

